# Unaccompanied Minor dies in accident



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

http://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/news...ly-charged-girl-death/TgNSCmFwpRcihK1eez6Y4N/
*Teen driver won't be criminally charged in girl's death*
Palm Beach Post - Wednesday 9/20/17

WEST PALM BEACH -

A then-17-year-old boy whose pickup slammed into two trees west of Lantana, killing 13-year-old passenger Karenine Saint Louis, will not be criminally charged in the crash, the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office said.

The July 9 death of the honor student led her mother to sue the ride-hailing company Lyft, saying it took the girl from her suburban Boynton Beach-area home to the boy's Greenacres home despite a company ban on transporting minors alone.

Jimmy Aguirre, now 18, still could face traffic citations in the crash, sheriff's spokeswoman Teri Barbera told The Palm Beach Post in an email Wednesday.

"Evidence does not support vehicle homicide," Barbera said. "The investigation is still ongoing. He will not face a vehicle homicide charge but may face other charges (traffic related)."

Because investigators are not done, they have not yet provided any documents beyond an initial crash report.

State records show Aguirre does not have a regular driver license, but only a Class E learner's permit, which requires someone who's at least 21 be in the front seat when he drives. The report on the crash says the two were the only ones in the 2002 Ford F-150 pickup when Aguirre lost control on a wet road.State records show a juvenile court judge suspended the learner's permit on July 21.

The crash report said the boy sustained minor injuries. It said neither person wore seat belts and that there's no indication alcohol or drugs were involved

On July 17, the girl's mother, Josie Saint Fleur sued Lyft in Palm Beach County Circuit Court, saying the driver violated a policy that forbids drivers to transport children 17 and under who are alone. Lawyers have said that, if not for Lyft's improper action, the girl never would have been in the boy's truck when it slammed into two trees west of Lantana.

The lawsuit originally also named as defendants Jimmy Aguirre and his mother Melissa, but later dropped her. She has declined to speak to The Post.

The mother's lawyer, in a modified complaint filed this month, said a Lyft driver who spoke no English, and didn't know his employer barred transporting minors, picked up a 13-year-oldgirl sneaking out of her gated-community home in her pajamas at 1:30 a.m., then took her to her boyfriend's home. The girl's family has said her grandmother was asleep and her mother, a nurse who was working an overnight shift, thought the girl was home in her bed. The mother has since said she never had heard of the boy before the crash.

But in a motion to dismiss, lawyers for Lyft say Karenine spent at least four hours at Aguirre's Greenacres home and died at 5:30 a.m. as he drove her home because his parents' Lyft account balance was too low. As a result, the lawyers said, Lyft can't possibly be responsible for her death, under a legal concept known as "intervening cause."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And this is why you don't drive minors...


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

With all due respect, most of the teenagers these days look like adults !!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they should have a cancel category that says minor and doesnt count against you, they force minors on drivers with the absurd rule that cancels count against you


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The article says the 17 year old son of the actual Lyft driver was picking up passengers on his moms account! Wow how many bad parental decisions came together for this loss of life. Sad.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

http://nypost.com/2017/09/20/driver...avoids-charges-in-girls-death-after-accident/

I'm not even sure why LYFT is involved here at all.

It says this 17 yr old MALE was using his _MOTHER'S Lyft DRIVER'S account_ and picked up a 13 yr old girl. ?????

Why was this 17 yr old MALE signing on to his MOTHER'S account? He obviously can't be mistaken for a WOMAN, could he? 

Then....a 13 yr old GIRL using HER _OWN ACCOUNT_ requests a LYFT...gets this 17 yr old MALE and doesn't check NAME/CAR/LICENSE or anything and still gets in?

Wow....just too many inconsistencies to understand exactly WHAT the motives were for this ride on either end!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, a whole lot of stupid resulted in a loss of life.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

This is why these global goliaths that are responsible for millions of lives will not ever be profitable. Transport of people for a tiny fee involves HUGE risk. The larger the company the larger the risk. Investors have not realized this yet


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Accident with 2 unaccompanied minors, one dead. Mother suing Lyft for giving the ride in violation of law regarding unaccompanied minors.


This is the case where the girl, a minor , went to her boyfriends house using Lyft. Then the duo left in HIS truck and had an accident ?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And this is why you don't drive minors...


Yes we've all said it and then you've got the ******s on here that want to argue with you, I will never transport minors in my vehicle yes I use a dash cam anyone that says they're worthless does not have both oars in the water


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> This is the case where the girl, a minor , went to her boyfriends house using Lyft. Then the duo left in HIS truck and had an accident ?


I Pretty sure it's the same story unless an investigation found new details imo this wasnt really lyfts fault.

However I am basing this off the old story

http://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/news...ied-crash-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> http://nypost.com/2017/09/20/driver...avoids-charges-in-girls-death-after-accident/
> 
> I'm not even sure why LYFT is involved here at all.
> 
> ...


This article is, to be nice, poorly written and confusing.

http://www.sacbee.com/news/nation-world/national/article174528876.html

This article is better and has links to the palm beach post, the local paper where the accident happened


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> This article is, to be nice, poorly written and confusing.
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/news/nation-world/national/article174528876.html
> 
> This article is better and has links to the palm beach post, the local paper where the accident happened


Some where in that ny post article might be

INSPIRED BY TRUE EVENTS

either way it's a terrible story though


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

The 17 year old took his mom's truck and drive to make his mom money. But she didn't know about it? What sort of teenager sneaks out in the parent's vehicle to go drive Lyft on their parents account?


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> The 17 year old took his mom's truck and drive to make his mom money. But she didn't know about it? What sort of teenager sneaks out in the parent's vehicle to go drive Lyft on their parents account?


No, that's not what happened.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> The 17 year old took his mom's truck and drive to make his mom money. But she didn't know about it? What sort of teenager sneaks out in the parent's vehicle to go drive Lyft on their parents account?


Yeah this story is different than all other stories i read about this poor girl.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its even harder to avoid high schools now with the new stupid ping screen no address and you cant tell where the ping is


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

when you get pinged a map shows where you should be going before you accept. WAKE UP!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> when you get pinged a map shows where you should be going before you accept. WAKE UP!!


This doesnt work all the time in far away pings you cant see any detail on the map


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

So I have a few questions. What responsibility does RideShare take allowing minors to set up their own accounts. Minors have debit cards and RideShare accepts them as credit cards. Pax agree to terms and conditions stating they are at least 18 years of age. Drivers do not approve the account set up, drivers do not check the rider ToS stating they are 18. Why does this fall on the driver, soley if 1) RideShare allowed the account set up, 2)Pax lied on an actual contract about their age, prior to a driver ever showing up? Drivers should never have to be put in that situation, period.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is all on the heads of the TNC Companies.
They know it happens. They tsk tsk about it and have liability statements regarding it is against policy, but they need the revenue as they are not profitable Companies.
Off with their heads.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

They can add a second tap for a pax to order a ride before the request goes out that simply says, you verify that you are 18 years of age or older. tap and submit request.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> So I have a few questions. What responsibility does RideShare take allowing minors to set up their own accounts. Minors have debit cards and RideShare accepts them as credit cards. Pax agree to terms and conditions stating they are at least 18 years of age. Drivers do not approve the account set up, drivers do not check the rider ToS stating they are 18. Why does this fall on the driver, soley if 1) RideShare allowed the account set up, 2)Pax lied on an actual contract about their age, prior to a driver ever showing up? Drivers should never have to be put in that situation, period.


I agree with you on most of these points. TNC's do not accept the responsibilities they should. However, drivers should be checking ID's, and the TNC's should be training the drivers to do that.



NHDriver said:


> They can add a second tap for a pax to order a ride before the request goes out that simply says, you verify that you are 18 years of age or older. tap and submit request.


Minors can't enter into contracts.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> I agree with you on most of these points. TNC's do not accept the responsibilities they should. However, drivers should be checking ID's, and the TNC's should be training the drivers to do that.
> 
> Minors can't enter into contracts.


exactly but they keep signing up minor accounts. at least the second verification may stop the teens from trying or set the expectation they wont get the ride when the driver shows up


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> exactly but they keep signing up minor accounts. at least the second verification may stop the teens from trying or set the expectation they wont get the ride when the driver shows up


This is why the drivers need a union.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> This is why the drivers need a union.


I thought Lyft and Uber need to run background check on pax to stop this from happening.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CCW said:


> I thought Lyft and Uber need to run background check on pax to stop this from happening.


Have you ever set up an acct? All you need is an email and a credit card. Check a couple boxes, make up a fake name, and BAM you have a pax account.

What does Uber need bkgd checks for, anyways? They track the pax for 5 minutes after they leave the car. Oh yeah, nvm, they promised to stop that. LOL.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Who's paying? The parents are


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Driver had no license! Just wow! Uber is just going to be more and more regulated, like... a taxi company!! Lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This is the case where the girl, a minor , went to her boyfriends house using Lyft. Then the duo left in HIS truck and had an accident ?


Yes, I'm pretty sure it is. Lyft picked the girl up at 1-130 AM and drove her to her 17 year-old boyfriends house. They played crossword puzzles for several hours and then went for a ride in his truck. He crashed and killed the girl.

Mom worked overnight as a nurse and the girl was left with Grandma, who was asleep. Lyft had nothing to do with the accident or the girl's death.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

TimyTim said:


> Driver had no license! Just wow! Uber is just going to be more and more regulated, like... a taxi company!! Lol


He wasn't driving for Lyft. The facts in OP's link to story were incorrect.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

When I was under 18 it was pain to sign up for a free trial of porn. It called name and address validation. The more validations you do with a credit card, the lower the rate is to process transactions.

The only way this is going to change is if drivers stop allowing it and Uber getting sued and crucified in the media. Neither has happened.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> http://nypost.com/2017/09/20/driver...avoids-charges-in-girls-death-after-accident/
> 
> I'm not even sure why LYFT is involved here at all.
> 
> ...


This is what happens when a useless government makes too many useless laws, and weird special interests moralize everything into a total mess.

Used to be, 17yo boy sneaks out in moms car to pick up a 13yo girl....local population typically goes up not down.

PS bet their parents would much rather be dealing with teenage pregnancy or a case of the clap, too.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Accident with 2 unaccompanied minors, one dead. Mother suing Lyft for giving the ride in violation of law regarding unaccompanied minors.


oh course the shi**y parent sues them


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Demon said:


> Minors can't enter into contracts.


There are laws in some states and vary from state to state called emancipated minors, but i only know the law from the point of view of refusing medical treatment.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> There are laws in some states and vary from state to state called emancipated minors, but i only know the law from the point of view of refusing medical treatment.


She would not qualify as an emancipated minor here in Florida. I think she'd have to be either married or a Mom, and she was neither. She was just free-spirited...

And medical consent is the only context where I've heard of that exception being used, although there are probably others. I can't imagine it applying to unaccompanied minors in rideshare!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> She would not qualify as an emancipated minor here in Florida. I think she'd have to be either married or a Mom, and she was neither. She was just free-spirited...
> 
> And medical consent is the only context where I've heard of that exception being used, although there are probably others. I can't imagine it applying to unaccompanied minors in rideshare!


I was referring to contract in general not this girl, can an emancipated minor sign a 2 year contract for cable internet?

Or does tjis only cover medical issues

My law and order degree only covers murder and special victims


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lyft is being sued because they created and manage the App that allowed this to happen. One can't take the position that they do not have responsibility when they do.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> This is what happens when a useless government makes too many useless laws, and weird special interests moralize everything into a total mess.
> 
> Used to be, 17yo boy sneaks out in moms car to pick up a 13yo girl....local population typically goes up not down.
> 
> PS bet their parents would much rather be dealing with teenage pregnancy or a case of the clap, too.


Is it a law that you cannot transport minors or is it an uber lyft rule?

I could argue not in this case but there would be scenarios where the greater good is to give the 13yo girl a ride home than leaving her stranded


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Lyft is being sued because they created and manage the App that allowed this to happen. One can't take the position that they do not have responsibility when they do.


Lyft is being sued because some lawyer has their sights set on some deep pockets.

The Lyft ride occurred FOUR HOURS BEFORE the girl's fatal truck ride with her stud. The family is looking for somebody -- ANYbody -- to blame besides themselves.

It is a tragedy for this family -- but it is NOT Lyft's fault.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Is it a law that you cannot transport minors or is it an uber lyft rule?
> 
> I could argue not in this case but there would be scenarios where the greater good is to give the 13yo girl a ride home than leaving her stranded


Its a law in California, that is the only state I know of that has actually codified it have not checked out Florida though in that regard but do not remember reading anything about that in the new law that just went into effect but than again what do I know I am not a lawyer I just take an interest in it from time to time.


----------

